# I will be at “Malta AI & Blockchain summit” this week. Anybody you want me to contact/ask questions?



## Gus1970 (21 May 2019)

This is the event








						Home
					

The AIBC World Summit is one of the leading events globally for blockchain, AI, crypto, and other emerging technologies.




					maltablockchainsummit.com
				



This is the list of speakers








						Home
					

The AIBC World Summit is one of the leading events globally for blockchain, AI, crypto, and other emerging technologies.




					maltablockchainsummit.com
				




Post questions and people you want to ask in this thread.

Thanks,

Gus


----------

